

Sturgeon farm in North Carolina provides only US source of Russian caviar - ph0rque
http://www.newsobserver.com/2014/05/27/3890988/nc-sturgeon-farm-is-the-only-us.html

======
mbrameld
I grew up in Lenoir, where this farm is located. I never knew it existed.
Incidentally, Lenoir is also the location of one of Google's data centers. The
main industry in Lenoir was furniture manufacturing for a long time but most
of that dried up in the 90s. I'm glad to see businesses investing there again.

~~~
tylerlh
Depending on your age, it very well may not have existed then! :) The article
says Atlantic's first hatchlings went in around 2005.

------
alaxsxaq
I wonder if this will end up like most salmon, trout, and catfish these days -
fatty, tasteless, corn-fed garbage. I used to love fish; these days the fish
stocks are either threatened ocean-caught species or the typical farm-raised
product which is simply awful.

------
ginko
How can it be Russian caviar when it's been farmed in the US?

~~~
the_watcher
From the Russian sturgeon. Which is the name of a fish derived from it's
native home. Similar to Mexican food being served in the US. Or a Galapagos
tortoise born in captivity in the US (just an example, no idea if it's
happened) remaining a Galapagos tortoise.

------
_nato_
A great (related) read:
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000FC1H8C](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000FC1H8C)

